# Vape King | Something new is coming



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/15)

So we have something awesome coming in the next few weeks.

For now I will show you these.

Follow us on instagram @vapekingsa for closer updates

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Jakey (17/3/15)

Y does the 4th one look like a pasta

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/15)

Jakey said:


> Y does the 4th one look like a pasta



Maybe it is  maybe it isn't only time will tell


----------



## Jakey (17/3/15)

Dnt need time to tell that im very interested in the 1st one!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (17/3/15)

I know !!! I know !!!

Can't wait for this

Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## VapeSnow (17/3/15)

I also know. Its going to be great

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kdawg (17/3/15)

First one looks like fruit loops, second one looks like strawberry milkshake or strawberry pops milk, third one looks like red liquorice and the fourth looks like rice crispies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/15)

Looks interesting @Stroodlepuff 
Standing by


----------



## Scorocket22 (17/3/15)

Haha perks of being on a chat group  
Can't wait!


----------



## VapeSnow (17/3/15)

Im going to jump on the first one


----------



## Daniel (17/3/15)

Oh my giddy aunt! Froot Loops , take my money!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (17/3/15)

Jakey said:


> Dnt need time to tell that im very interested in the 1st one!


Agreed, fruitloops might be a very cool juice indeed....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (17/3/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Agreed, fruitloops might be a very cool juice indeed....lol



Actually, fruit loops have been done quite a bit already...check out ANML Looper (vapemob has some) if you are interested 

But these are a whole other level of awesome - which of course means I know what they are too

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/3/15)

Can't wait to try these out  exciting times ahead!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CloudSurfer (18/3/15)

Looks Like a new batch of liquid goodness cant wait to try it out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brads (18/3/15)

subd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/15)

Nice new avatar @brads - thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (18/3/15)

Please say what it is. Really don't want to google the whole day for an answer.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (18/3/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 23225


If I find out, I'm spoiling it for everyone!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jakey (18/3/15)

what if i told you i have two bottles of these laying at home..........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/3/15)

Jakey said:


> what if i told you i have two bottles of these laying at home..........


----------



## Jakey (18/3/15)

ya id be lying. i have no clue what juices these are

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Vapington (18/3/15)

I'm vaping it right now


----------



## Paulie (18/3/15)

Vapington said:


> I'm vaping it right now


Party at your house today! Ill bring the beer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (18/3/15)

il bring water

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dr Phil (18/3/15)

Is this a local juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JackalR (18/3/15)

It is indeed. I know the dude who's making these juices. He's been constantly teasing me sending me pics.


----------



## Dr Phil (18/3/15)

Nice i like that means a reasonable price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JackalR (18/3/15)

Cant wait for it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil (18/3/15)

I love looper but can be a bit heavy on the wallet so I can't wait

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JackalR (18/3/15)

According to the creator its almost exactly the same as looper. I havent tried looper yet but im on every freaken waiting list for a bottle and a bottle of carnage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS (18/3/15)

Intersting, would like to try the Looper clone. Have never tried the original. I diy my own cereal blend and its really good. I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/3/15)

I find it amusing that Fruit Loops has become the sensation in juices.

I'm sure it is nice, but I wasn't really a fan of the cereal as a youngster.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ashTZA (19/3/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I find it amusing that Fruit Loops has become the sensation in juices.
> 
> I'm sure it is nice, but I wasn't really a fan of the cereal as a youngster.



Me neither; Although I'm not quite sure what vaping bacon & eggs or beans on toast would be like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (19/3/15)

ashTZA said:


> Me neither; Although I'm not quite sure what vaping bacon & eggs or beans on toast would be like.



TERRIBLE....don't ever ever ever ever vape bacon 

I think the cerial juices are so popular because they are smooth and very tasty and not because they actually taste like fruit loops. It's just a really really nice vape, even if you don't like the real-world equivalent. 

The same goes for many juices I like - I love quite a few flavours in juices of which I don't even like the real-world equivalents.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (19/3/15)

Ye I think I need to try some "milky" juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JackalR (19/3/15)

I totally agree. Wasn't too great a fan of the peanut and banana by lekka vapours. Didnt go do down well at all. Dripped a few drops and the bottle hasnt moved since. 

On the otherside I got vk cheesecake as everyone recommends it. I love it but too me it tastes more like warm buttery popcorn. Maybe my tastebuds are screwed or perhaps I try relate a juice to much to what I expect it to be. 

Like Ive got grape and a grape soda and they taste completely the same to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/15)

Hi guys

Just to clarify, the one flavour is a fruit loops type of flavour yes, but it is not a looper clone, it is a whole new level of awesome and has some amazing other elements to it


----------



## JackalR (20/3/15)

My sincerest apologies @Stroodlepuff


----------



## skola (26/3/15)

No new updates on the arrival of these juices @Stroodlepuff ?


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/15)

They will be here in 3 weeks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (26/3/15)

Awesome... Looking forward to it.


----------



## JackalR (12/4/15)

Bumpity bump, has it been 3 weeks yet. Going mal waiting to get these juices

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (12/4/15)

@Gizmo @Stroodlepuff Please put me up for some Fruit Loops flavoured juice


----------



## Jakey (12/4/15)

Been wondering about this too


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/4/15)

There has been a slight delay but VapeCon is coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (12/4/15)

yoh slight delay ? you us vapers we are an impatient bunch  so safe to say another month ?


----------



## Vapington (14/4/15)

Sorry guys, a bit of a delay, it's going to have a whole new look (and name for those of you who know lol) and bottle change. Will be for the better

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (14/4/15)

Vapington said:


> Sorry guys, a bit of a delay, it's going to have a whole new look (and name for those of you who know lol) and bottle change. Will be for the better



It'll be worth the wait


----------



## Renesh (14/4/15)

2X 2L coke bottles filled with juice works well for me....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Morne (19/4/15)

Any update on this juice?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/4/15)

We should have it end of May - Just in time for VapeCon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (23/4/15)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (23/4/15)

Wow - Thats cool

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Renesh (23/4/15)

yummy... @Stroodlepuff and @Vapington : Expect my 2l coke bottles to be arriving at your doors very soon... i'm first in line....


----------



## Vapington (15/5/15)

It's finally here. Will go live next week guys

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## skola (15/5/15)

Cool bottle!! What's the flavours???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## free3dom (15/5/15)

Vapington said:


> View attachment 27250
> 
> 
> It's finally here. Will go live next week guys



Finally...well done 

The new design looks absolutely fantastic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JackalR (16/5/15)

A drive up to fourways is in order


----------



## Vapington (16/5/15)

[QUOJackalR, post: 222235, member: 1512"]A drive up to fourways is in order[/QUOTE]
Not just yet man haha next week. Keep an eye on this thread


----------



## Dirge (18/5/15)

Going to need to mod the RBA on my Subtank Mini for 80 VG joose, haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JackalR (18/5/15)

Vapington said:


> [QUOJackalR, post: 222235, member: 1512"]A drive up to fourways is in order


Not just yet man haha next week. Keep an eye on this thread[/QUOTE]

I shall wait till they go online. 

@Dirge I'm going the rda route. Just got my airek to fire nicely and quite impressed with the clouds. If all else fails I got my dark horse. I wouldn't try modding my subtank yet (too little experience and too scared I'll just destroy it)


----------



## Dirge (18/5/15)

JackalR said:


> Not just yet man haha next week. Keep an eye on this thread





> I shall wait till they go online.
> 
> @Dirge I'm going the rda route. Just got my airek to fire nicely and quite impressed with the clouds. If all else fails I got my dark horse. I wouldn't try modding my subtank yet (too little experience and too scared I'll just destroy it)



I'm planning on getting a Baal clone from Complex Chaos real soon, and maybe the Hellboy clone too. I've got my Delta 2 though, should wick just fine if not through the RBA, the stock coil definitely will.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/15)

Northern Craft Vapes are now Live on the Vape King website and can be found at http://vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/south-african-e-liquids/northern-craft-vapes-max-vg.html

They are available in 1.5mg , 3mg and 6mg

Flavour Profiles:
















​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

Looks great @Stroodlepuff 

On the mobi site for vapeking it doesnt say how many ml in each bottle
Unless i am just not seeing it somewhere

I know it is 30ml from the pics in your post above but cant see that on the mobile site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghostza (21/5/15)

almost payday 

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/15)

Silver said:


> Looks great @Stroodlepuff
> 
> On the mobi site for vapeking it doesnt say how many ml in each bottle
> Unless i am just not seeing it somewhere
> ...


Will add it to the descriptions. It is on the pics so I didn't think it was necessary but I will add it in tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Will add it to the descriptions. It is on the pics so I didn't think it was necessary but I will add it in tomorrow



Ah ok, I see it now. 
Ha ha
But the pic is quite small unless you click on it, so I didnt actually see it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/15)

Silver said:


> Ah ok, I see it now.
> Ha ha
> But the pic is quite small unless you click on it, so I didnt actually see it.


Noted


----------



## skola (22/5/15)

@Stroodlepuff are they available at all Vape King stores?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/15)

skola said:


> @Stroodlepuff are they available at all Vape King stores?



Not yet Skola, they were only delivered to Fourways yesterday afternoon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak (25/5/15)

Ordered mine today. Cant wait. Hope this arrives tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JackalR (26/5/15)

Fruloops and redrish arrived yesterday. This is some seriously good juice. Thanks @Stroodlepuff and of course thanks @Vapington

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## skola (3/6/15)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to find out if the Parkwood branch has the full range of NCV in 3mg?

Thanks


----------

